# Trimming Question



## Crazy Horse (Mar 28, 2007)

Getting close to harvesting, so a couple of questions. I am going to let them dry out for a week or so upside down in a cool dark place. Do I want to trim the leaves before hanging, or after it has dried out? Do I want to just trim the fan leaves off and leave the rest on? The little leaves in amongst the bud, trim them of first, or leave them on during the drying process. Just wondering if the little leaves should be trimmed off, or are they part of the bud and should be left on to smoke? Hope this all makes sense. I will post pics to make clearer if need be.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 28, 2007)

*Whats up CH. Well for the most part it's up to the grower on trimming. We trim everything off starting out with all the big fan leaves then trim all the small bud leaves making nice tight nugz with no leaf. IMHO the more leaf ya leave on the greener the taste.  *


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 28, 2007)

I was thinking it would make for a harsher smoke, but some of them little leaves have alot of crystals on them. But I trimed most of them off. Thanks.


----------



## KADE (Mar 28, 2007)

u can always make hash or oil w/ the leftovers!


----------



## 55DAYZNCOUNTIN (Mar 28, 2007)

I clip all fans at harvest put straight into brown paper bag, then 3-4 days later I trim up nice then back in to paperbag for a few days before going into jars for cure. Peace, 55


----------

